# Florida Betta Keepers Unite!



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I loved the idea that another member came up with about Wisconsin betta keepers.. So I copied her.. All credits to the ideas go to her!

So yeah.. Florida is the top tropical fish producing state in the country with the largest ammount of tropical fish farms in the world.. We definitely need our own betta thread

So.. Any Betta Floridians in the house?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

+1 
Copy cat , haha. I kid, I kid.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha! I credit you for your awesome idea


----------



## remiska28 (Aug 5, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> I loved the idea that another member came up with about Wisconsin betta keepers.. So I copied her.. All credits to the ideas go to her!
> 
> So yeah.. Florida is the top tropical fish producing state in the country with the largest ammount of tropical fish farms in the world.. We definitely need our own betta thread
> 
> So.. Any Betta Floridians in the house?


I'm in Florida, the Winter Haven. Proud mommy of 5 beautiful betta's. 

20gal
3 female bettas 
1 male crowntail betta
1 6 inch pleco
(Yes I am prepared if the community tank starts to breed)

2 gal
1 male betta that is near his end. (he's 3 years old)


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in Florida... you guys tricked me into owning 8 of these now...

Divided 3gal
Male CT
Male Dragon

45gal
6 Females (soon to be added to start a sorority)
11 Neons
4 Ottos
3 Cory Cats
1 Ninja snail that tagged along with something and isn't identified


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Central Florida here.:-D


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Im in cow town!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm like 30 minutes from Florida.. sorta counts.  Actually considering asking to join the First Coast Bettas club in Jacksonville since the GA club is kind of dead and Jacksonville is actually closer to me than Atlanta anyway.

The IBC convention is going to be in Jacksonville, FL next year.. there will be a fish show and auction amongst other things that are only for members (seminars and such). If any of you are in that area you should come! I'll be there *hopefully*.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm in Florida  Southwest to be exact. Florida really is awesome for doing outdoor spawns: the weather, the mosquitos, all types of larvae.... Its a breeding haven! Which I plan to do soon once I have everything set up!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

BetterBetta said:


> I'm in Florida  Southwest to be exact. Florida really is awesome for doing outdoor spawns: the weather, the mosquitos, all types of larvae.... Its a breeding haven! Which I plan to do soon once I have everything set up!


 Yea but it has been raining nonstop lately although I do want to collect my own larvae so I guess its a win-win?.......


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you have to do anything with the larvae before feeding betta? Or do you just go pick some out of a bucket? :|


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't ask me haha.. I just buy them, I don't breed.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> Don't ask me haha.. I just buy them, I don't breed.


You can _buy_ mosquito larvae?:shock:


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

NO.. I mean I buy bettas, I don't breed LOL.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

_hahaha. oooh!_


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

You dont HAVE to breed just to feed larvae and as far as I know you just use a net and fish it out of the bucket. Also bloodworms is larvae (not sure from what insect) you can get them freeze dried or frozen but I bet they would love fresh the best!!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

i feed my guys frozen bloodworms, i have no idea where i would get live bloodworms around here though.:shock:
I am always interested in trying something new to feed my guys.:-D..Haven't tried mosquito larvae yet..so I will have to try catching some.There's plenty around.:lol:


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I rinse my mosquito larvae under running water twice before feeding lol I just do it because everyone else does it so I assume it has a reason


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

If I put a bucket outside right now about how long would it take untill I see larvae in it?


----------

